# Alpine PXA-H900 pc software - pls help.



## katsooba (Jun 29, 2008)

hello everyone,
im in a search for the Alpine PXA-H900 software, but cant find it anywhere,

is it really better controlling the processor than the remote ?

also, i would be thankfull if anyone could send me the software,

please PM me with info how to get it

thank you very much!


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Katsooba,

I do have the PXA-H900 software and please your email address to [email protected] for it to be sent to you (it only 2M+ bytes size).

BTW, can you check and advise the connection of the 9 pin COM cable to see the point-to-point details as I need one and plan to DIY it if I cannot get it soon .... not sure if it is a standard RS232 connection.

Any source/recommendation for the microphone would also be appreciated.

Regards,

Richard Loh
Singapore


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Katsooba, I've been trying to email to you from several accounts and it doesn't let me because it's a .exe file.
I've zipped it and still nothing.

Jorge


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

richard_crl032 said:


> Hi Katsooba,
> BTW, can you check and advise the connection of the 9 pin COM cable to see the point-to-point details as I need one and plan to DIY it if I cannot get it soon .... not sure if it is a standard RS232 connection.
> 
> Any source/recommendation for the microphone would also be appreciated.
> ...


I use a regular RS232 to USB cable.
You can get the H990 microphone from pacparts for around $30.

Jorge


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Doitor,

Believe you can just change the file ext to PXA-H900.doc instead and katsooba can change it back to PXA-H900.exe after successful download.

BTW, can you also advise if the tuning cable is standard RS232 connection on both sides per below link or some customised connections:

RS232 serial cable pinout information

Thanks and regards,

Richard
Singapore


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ exactly.

just change the file extension to whatever you want. 
He can change it back to .exe.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Jorge/Doitor,

Thanks for the info.

Guess you type much faster than me and missed your earlier good advice.

BTW, can you also advise the following since I just took back my car with a NOS H900 installed:

- any use of the individual Q setting at each freq as reportedly only via the PC (my installer does not do so but he is the arguably the best in Singapore)
- can individual channel phase be changed via the PC ? ... my installer found that adjustment via remote changes the phase in pairs but had some problem link problem with the H900 serial port with standard RS232 cable connected to the laptop


Thanks.

Richard
Singapore


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

richard_crl032 said:


> - any use of the individual Q setting at each freq as reportedly only via the PC (my installer does not do so but he is the arguably the best in Singapore)


You can only use either the graphic or parametric but not both.
I only use the graphic EQ and have never used the parametric.



richard_crl032 said:


> - can individual channel phase be changed via the PC ? ... my installer found that adjustment via remote changes the phase in pairs but had some problem link problem with the H900 serial port with standard RS232 cable connected to the laptop


Yes. You get independet phase AND independent EQ with the laptop.

Jorge.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Jorge,

Thanks! Loving the H900 now after previously using the H700 and same other equipment ... several notches up and as said, my installer is one of the best if not the best in Singapore. Myself, in engineering field, with BSc Hon (Physics) but failed miserably when I tried tuning via RTA software via laptop .... no fundamental knowledge and lack of experience !! No other choice but to rely on installer (and spend big $).

Richard


----------



## katsooba (Jun 29, 2008)

doitor , thanks for trying! 
ive been trying to check on the BH forum if i got my mail address wrong but i guess that its out of function right now, funny 

ill pm you again here on diy

just wanted to thank everyone for the fast turnout with this software,
i just couldnt find it anywhere 

thanks for the help and info!

Eli.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi

I might venture back to the h900. My plan was to upgrade to the 9990/h990, but the 7909j juba caught my eye and I figured I'll use my ppi deq 230 / pmq 210 and a psc for analog time alignment. However the h900 is pure sex in looks. Too bad the yen just climbed again (**** me) cause I found a bunch for sale in japan, but with the exchange right now not even worth it.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just sent the software.
I had to "rar" it and had no problems sending it.
Hope it works.

Jorge.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

http://www.caraudiophil.de/download/PXAH900.EXE


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hmmmm.... I think me likes the bit one software more.

But, I will say that the h900 software has a very simple layout. so, +1 for that.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Jorge, Eli & All,

Bought myself a USB to Serial cable and had the driver installed successfully but default port is COM9.

Launched the software and note that only COM1 and COM4 is selectable with COM2 and COM3 greyed out. Selecting either COM1 and COM4 ended with "PC Control Fail".

Tried next to force USB-Serial under Device manager to either COM1 and COM4 which was successful at both instances but still received "PC Control Failed" when I selected corresponding COM1 or COM4 with the software

At all times, I had the memory switch pushed left to "unlock" on the H900 and also rebooted after each forced COM port assignment but to no avail. The msg of "Port Close" also stayed throughout.

One thing I did not do is to register but instead when straight to "System Setup" .... should this matter?

An account of how to get this PC Control successful would be most appreciated and any suggestion most welcomed.

Thanks and regards,

Richard


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I also had a lot of "fun" to get it working at first.
Actually I couldn't make it work with my laptop (Windows XP) and had to use Foosman's computer (Windows Vista).
I also had to reassign the COM ports.

Jorge.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Jorge,

Thanks for the good hints which I will continue to work on. At the least, I am comforted that it may not be due to outright damaged port or mulfunction of the PXA-H900 that I have.

Aside to All,
-----------
Any other recommendations and experience would be most appreciated. Regards,

Thanks and regards,

Richard


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Just for "fun", use the analog inputs (RCA's) and tell me if you can hear a difference.
I've heard from several car audio gurus that the RCA's on the H900 are the way to go.
I've been testing a lot of HU's with the H900 all via analog.
Remember to turn the switch on the memory lock on the H900 to the "off" position.
The computer program won't know where it is set and you might loose all your work.
Also save the tunes to you computer just in case.

Jorge.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Jorge, 

Thanks for your further advice.

Unfortunately, I am not savvy enough with car installation to try other headunit with RCA inputs and the installation is quite elaborate which prevent access to the processors and cabling.

For a start, I will work on getting the software working first over this weekend ....

Aside to All,
-----------
Anyone else on successfully getting the software to work?? Please share. Regards,

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Jorge,

Thanks to Katsooba, software now works from my laptop also from windows XP ... hurray !!

This was the provided instruction and after reboot and launch of PXA-H900 software, just select COM1 and the port opens:

*Go to the device manager, take any COM port.
Go to Properties->Port Settings->Advanced.
Select one of the "in use" ports and dismiss the
warning. Repeat this for all "in use" ports. 
Afterwards they are free to use again.*

Aside to Katsooba,
-----------------
Thanks for the guidance. Regards,

Regards,

Richard

PS: Not sure how my laptop reacts back at office but guess there is also MIS dept that can help from there ............


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

Is this software the same for the H990? I would be curious to see what is different in the software between the 2. So if anyone knows where to download the H990 software that would be great.

Thanks,
Jayson


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know there's a seller on ebay selling the program for $100. I was temped to get a copy and then post up a link on where you can download for free.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know there's a seller on ebay selling the program for $100. I'm temped to get a copy and then post up a link on where you can download for free.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Jayson,

Will have to check with my installer who sold quite many newer F1, including those who opted for 2 processor to get both 5.1 and 3-way active set-up. My bet is that the software is different and someone here with H990 should be able to advise better. Regards,

Richard


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi richard

is ur installer Swift motion or JM audio? or CS?

ur using bewith + AVI, haha..thats y tot of JM. then twin processor, thought of swift or cS.

i'm also in the old sch F1 club.. hahaha.. lemme show off 
to u..



















anyway, hey, i've got both softwares ( the H990 one)

but its ard 14mb , any ideas how i can post it up and let u guys have it?


Cheers


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi richard

is ur installer Swift motion or JM audio? or CS?

ur using bewith + AVI, haha..thats y tot of JM. then twin processor, thought of swift or cS.

i'm also in the old sch F1 club.. hahaha.. lemme show off 
to u..




























anyway, hey, i've got both softwares ( the H990 one)

but its ard 14mb , any ideas how i can post it up and let u guys have it?


Cheers


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

Try this site, 2shared - file upload upload it and let us know what the file name is.

Thanks!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Focalaudio said:


> Try this site, 2shared - file upload upload it and let us know what the file name is.
> 
> Thanks!


hi all

i managed to send FocalAudio the file thru yousendit.com

he'll post the link up for u guys soon. 



anyway to up my rep or something? HAHAHA

cheers ya all


----------



## Focalaudio (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, lets try this link for now and let me know if you guys have issues downloading.

2shared - download F1 software.zip

Thanks to Headshok for the file!

Jayson


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey cool thank you,

If anyone here can't get it to download let me know and I'll email it you.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Headshok,

Thanks for sharing the H990 software.

Yes, I was previously with JM Audio with AVI set-up but now with SwiftMotion who installed my 3-way Morel+SEAS set-up and installation of the H900 processor. Glad to hear from someone from Singapore on this forum as well as having the H900 processor to share any experience needed. 

BTW, I am not using Bewith stuffs except their voltage stablizer but the much older school of Phonon 340C Amps (15 years young) which were also from the same Japanese team managing Bewith now.

BEWITH

Phonon 340C on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

richard_crl032 said:


> Hi Headshok,
> 
> Thanks for sharing the H990 software.
> 
> ...


Hi Richard!

now i remember you, your phonon amp thingy looked familiar,

you just had it repaired or something right? hahaha

plus now lookin back on your setup, i tot u were on the 7990,

then ur actually on the old sch phantom plate. my friends have audited your car and had some good things to say about it! 

plus i think we've met in person b4.. hahaha.. just that i'm the kid in the group.. haha..


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Headshok, 

My apology for not being able to remember you but you know how many people gather for our meetings plus I am new myself plus nick vs actual name used etc..... I will make sure I ask for Uncle Bob for you during the next few meeting and seek your experience with the H900 (like below on my mishap)

The pictures of the phonon 340C (4X) was when they were recapped by AudioDr since they are already 10-15 years young ... 58 capacitors per amp and AudioDr was flawless in getting that done.

On the 7998R phathom face, I am more or else stuck with this since I will not give up my new found DAB tuner TUA-T100DAB and do not believe there is another "higher" Alpine HU that work with it. Hope Alpine get back to DAB offering and also have their future F1 HU supporting it!

BTW, found out that my right CDM-54 mid blew after my attempt to get the H900 software working. I had the HU level at normal setting when I plugged into the H900 and I believe it went to default full range as I noticed that the volume increased. Fortunately the Supremos etc.were OK and will be getting another pair for PQ tuning this Friday at Swift Motion.

Will try to play around this Friday with the software to understand how loading and saving settings works and most importantly, confirm if default upon plugging in will render full range that caused mentioned mishap.

C u soon.

Richard


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

richard_crl032 said:


> Hi Headshok,
> 
> My apology for not being able to remember you but you know how many people gather for our meetings plus I am new myself plus nick vs actual name used etc..... I will make sure I ask for Uncle Bob for you during the next few meeting and seek your experience with the H900 (like below on my mishap)
> 
> ...



maybe this should jog ur memory.

i the one eatin my fries with chop stick.. hahahaha

i wonder how the new F1 hu( with the external DAC ) would sound on the h900.. hahaha


for me, i'm a MP3/ DVD person.. always wanted a screen in my car, intend to get the single din flip screen for all my other trash songs.. while the 7990 is for audiophile stuff.. hahaa

or had this crazy idea, get the new F1 HU and run both F1 HUs off the H900.. hahaha

u the estima one rite? hahahaha.. 

lets just say, i'm the least expected person to have an F1 in the group.. hahha


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Headshok,

Yes ... vaguely remember the guy using chop-stick to pick up the fries now and yes, I am the one driving the estima aka hippo. Indeed, I was not aware that you are running the H900 ... the other known person in the meeting will be Rivett.

Believe the key sell of the new F1 is on the ION bus connectivity and with H900 on Ainet, only optical connection and losing full HU control would only probably render the new F1 similar to the 7990R unless there is some magic in the laser pick-up to digital ... 

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Headshok,

Yes ... vaguely remember the guy using chop-stick to pick up the fries now and yes, I am the one driving the estima aka hippo. Indeed, I was not aware that you are running the H900 ... the other known person in the meeting will be Rivett.

Believe the key sell of the new F1 HU is on the ION bus connectivity and with H900 on Ainet or optical, you cannot even connect to the H900.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

richard_crl032 said:


> Hi Headshok,
> 
> Yes ... vaguely remember the guy using chop-stick to pick up the fries now and yes, I am the one driving the estima aka hippo. Indeed, I was not aware that you are running the H900 ... the other known person in the meeting will be Rivett.
> 
> ...


hahaha..

the new F1 can play DVD.. that one i want.. HAHAHA

but thats a crazy idea lah..

i still want a screen for my front.. wnana watch some porn in the car... hahaha..

if u've heard my car, you understand why i'm prob the least expected on to get the F1, but its indeed a very rare find... heheheh

nice to be different once in awhile


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Here I am in this thread after trying and having failed.



richard_crl032 said:


> Hi Jorge,
> 
> Thanks to Katsooba, software now works from my laptop also from windows XP ... hurray !!
> 
> ...


What if the only selectable option in the H900 program is COM3? 

Edit: I got it, you have to choose the same port in the laptop as the selectable COM# in the software. Success!


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi All,

With the replaced mid, I had managed to retune with the software for PEQ with the GEQ off and saved the settings into a file but I cannot load these settings to the H900?? Tried under "Data Out", there was no response on the processor display and after closing the port and disconnecting the laptop, the settings on the processor went back to the previous setting with GEQ. I do believe the connectivity is ok as I can off each driver from the software and also the new GEQ settings were in effect during tuning with the software/laptop.

I can load data file with the new GEQ settings back to the software/laptop but please advise how to store these GEQ settings to the processor (should not matter if PEQ or GEQ ... I believe). 

In summary, how do you store/load the settings made in the H900 software to the processor ("data out" did not work)??? 

I also need your advise on how to recall any settings already on the processor back to the H900 software (new PEQ setting werer ALL manually keyed instead of just recalling the previous settings for TA, X-over settings etc. and just setting the PEQ with the GEQ set to off)

Thanks in advance for any help provided.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm quoting myself from the reply I emailed Richard a minute ago, in case anyone finds it useful: 



n_olympios said:


> richard_crl032 said:
> 
> 
> > I can load data file with the new settings back to the software/laptop but please advise how to store settings to the processor (should not matter if PEQ or GEQ ... I believe).
> ...


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi I am sorry to bring this thread back to live. I cannot seem to get the software working.
Here's how I tried to make it work:
-Since both connectors are male (on USB-RS232 and H900) I tried using an extension cable (F-M straight through) and F-F adapter (not null modem) -> PC Control Fail...
-Tried null modem cable -> PC Control Fail...
-I am sure that the laptop has assigned COM port to the USB-RS232 and I check the COM# and make sure that the software uses that specific COM#.

May I have more information on how to make yours work? Like, do I turn on the unit, unplug whatever, plug in whatever??


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

1. Turn on the HU which powers up the H900.
2. Power up you laptop until Windows XP boot up is completed
3. Plug in the cable to laptop
4. Laptop should detect and recognise additional device connected

NB: I am on XP and using USB to RS232 cable and I can check at Device manager that the H900 is detected/recognises/connected to one of the com port #.

If port cannot be opened, follow the previous instruction but remember to reboot (not sure how you can be sure that your com port is correctly configured):

_*Go to the device manager, take any COM port.
Go to Properties->Port Settings->Advanced.
Select one of the "in use" ports and dismiss the
warning. Repeat this for all "in use" ports.
Afterwards they are free to use again.*_

Yes, the H900 is piece of **** but this **** is need for more control on individual channel phase change, PEQ, loading #1-6 memory settings etc.

Good luck !

Regards,

Richard


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I changed to another USB-RS232 and another laptop (with XP) and the software runs. Don't know yet if it's Vista SP2 issue or the adapter issue. Anyway, thanks for the instruction.

Additionally, I thought someone here says the software can't do real time but instead it creates settings to upload to the H900? But after it connects everything I do show up in real time (EQ, phase, TCR, etc.). Is it what it suppose to do?

Now I am having more fun with it than before!


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha ... good that it works out with XP and new laptop.

You can indeed change the setting real time and tune to your satisfaction but remember to save this into a file, quit and then reconnect to load the file for saving into the memory. Just felt that the PXA900 tuning software is way behind the same for current new 990.

Regards,

Richard
Singapore


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

Richard, thanks for your help. But now I am facing another problem. I want to try out the AEQ function. It goes smoothly IF and ONLY IF the subwoofer is disabled. When it plays to the sub it has very little output (no matter I set SUB to stereo or mono) causing a "System Error", or caused TC to be 20ms on both my front channels. Do you have any experience with it?

Also I tried one time with Front only (sub off) and it goes to the end. But it prompts something like "AEQ whatever exists. To save it to PC, press OK". How do I save it on the unit? And, if I connect to the PC next time, will I be loaded with that AEQ setting or it will just load the default?

Woody


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Woody, 

Not sure how I have helped but still newbie here and you r most welcomed.

Do not have my PXA-H900 manual but vaguely remembered that when using AEQ, sub is to be disabled and manually tune instead. Will have to get home to read and advise you as I do not bother with AEQ since it is not near exact. 

Regards, Richard


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a pretty good (if not near exact) result from AEQ though. Currently running with only the fronts (as I can't get the sub working, and my PC crashes almost everytime I run AEQ) and the bass is "too good to be true". Never experienced that before. The vocal is at dead center. I have to manually correct (physically change) the L midrange and R tweeter to make them acoustically phase correct.

As far as the sub goes, I can't get the L/R sub channels to "play" together. I actually hear the sub not one time, but 2 times. Each has very little output. So I believe it is thinking the subs are 2 channel sub (even I put them at mono)?


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Woody, 

Great to hear that you got your vocal dead centre. 

Went back to the manual and did not find any particular requirement on the Sub for AEQ but as said, my installer does not use AEQ but tuned manually.

On the phase adjustments on the L mid and R tweeter, you can set them the phase individual via the software ... do not understand why you need to do that physically via the hard wire.

For the Sub, I understand that it is indeed stereo without option to switch to mono unlike the newer F1 ... not sure how you set them to mono on the H900 unless you r referring to via hard wiring again for which you may want to shut off one of the sub channel at the xover setting.

As mentioned, newbie here and using professional installer and do await other H900 users here to advise.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

The reason why I have to physically change it is that I currently run passive. Don't have enough amp for it yet (and don't want to buy another amp yet). I guess I may go ahead and *Y-combine* the L/R signal from H900 and *Y-separate* the L/R again at the amp. Don't know if that will significantly boost the sub level (but I still can turn it down if it's too much, isn't it?) I will give it a try. Thank you for replying.


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

Does anyone still have that PXA-H900.EXE file? I can't download it anymore. Thank you.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Me too please, my main hard disk crashed and I lost all my "car audio" collection (more than 50GB of programs, pdfs and pics).


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

There you go:

PXAH900.exe

Cheers,

Richard
Singapore


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

richard_crl032 said:


> There you go:
> 
> PXAH900.exe
> 
> ...


A thank you would be nice ! Richard


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

How could I've missed this, especially since I made a post!  

A thousand thanks man.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for reinstatement of my faith in diymobileaudio users ! Best regards, Richard


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

It's the least one can do. Don't forget I'm the only greek in here so I've got to be careful about a whole nation's good image.


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha .. pride is good especially nation's pride. Notice I too sign off at time with "Singapore". Cheers . Richard


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

As a matter of interest do people still find it sometimes "awkward" to connect the H900 to a computer. I have gone through the clear Com stuff and tried all the different switch on orders and connections and I still find it Incredably hit and miss. I now think I have a dodgy cable so I have to try that (but I would imagine that is unusual) The last time I hooked it up I spent neary 50 mins with no luck, I was just about to throw the laptop out the window when it made a connection and away it went


----------



## richard_crl032 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, indeed still hit and miss at times ... confirmed junky japanese software here. Richard


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

So i read all the thread and didnt understand, which exactly cable should work-simple or full null-modem or something else? This is the first time i see this unit and i have no idea... Yes, and a display isn't working, this makes all only harder...


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I use USB-Serial, then a female-female adapter with a straight 9-pin serial cable(non-null). Works great.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

82801BA said:


> I use USB-Serial, then a female-female adapter with a straight 9-pin serial cable(non-null). Works great.


thanks!


----------



## bradsk88 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hate to dig up an old thread, but the link the H990 software in this thread is dead. Can anyone hook me up?


----------



## Audiolines (Jan 25, 2011)

Ya! me too!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Send me an email. 

olympios at talkaudio.net.


----------



## bradsk88 (Jun 13, 2010)

If n_olympios falls through you can contact me as well. I have a copy.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

I never fall through.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

i have the software also. pm your email address.


----------



## Audiolines (Jan 25, 2011)

Sent pm's, no response yet, olympus, e-mail adress doesnt work. Please help!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

It'll only work if spelt right. 

Let me check my spam folder just in case.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Well the latter, obviously. Would you like to edit your post and remove it as I don't want it all over the internet?


----------



## Audiolines (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry. Edited. tried that adress.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Really? That's odd... Send me your address in a pm and I'll send it right away!


----------



## Audiolines (Jan 25, 2011)

Pm box is full..... [email protected]


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I sent a copy out a few days ago and again within the last hour. I renamed the .exe in the zip file to .txt. Just rename the file with .exe instead.


----------



## Audiolines (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, still nothing, and I have checked all junkmail folders too! Am I missing something?????


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

maybe your email server doesnt take attachments?

Get a gmail account.


----------



## bradsk88 (Jun 13, 2010)

I sent it to you as well, about a week ago.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

LOL ok this is getting weird. Here's a crop from my sent mail more than a week ago.


----------



## bradsk88 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here I'll just host it.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/800458/Alpine F#1.rar


----------



## Audiolines (Jan 25, 2011)

Yaaaaayyyy!!! finally got it! Thanks guys!


----------



## wonderwalker (Nov 30, 2010)

do you still have the link to get that f#1 h990 installation software. I would greatly appreciate it if you could help me, so that I can complete my install. Thanks!!! Wonderwalker


----------



## wonderwalker (Nov 30, 2010)

bradsk88 said:


> Hate to dig up an old thread, but the link the H990 software in this thread is dead. Can anyone hook me up?


I really need this software pxi-h990 Please help me!!!


----------



## bradsk88 (Jun 13, 2010)

wonderwalker said:


> I really need this software pxi-h990 Please help me!!!





bradsk88 said:


> Here I'll just host it.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/800458/Alpine F#1.rar


stilll there


----------



## Audiolines (Jan 25, 2011)

Yup, just click that link, I had to google a program to change it from rar to zip, but other than that its good to go!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

excellent


----------



## wonderwalker (Nov 30, 2010)

bradsk88 said:


> stilll there


I tried it early today and just now, it just said "blank page." I got someone that's going to be looking for he's, that he had put up with some other disk, I hope he will have it! So if he doesn't come up with it I'll have to call on you guys. I thank you all for your quick response!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Here, I uploaded both in my rapidshare account. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/448903568/AlpinePXA-H900software.zip

http://rapidshare.com/files/448903973/AlpinePXI-H990software.zip


----------



## wonderwalker (Nov 30, 2010)

n_olympios said:


> Here, I uploaded both in my rapidshare account.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/448903568/AlpinePXA-H900software.zip
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/448903973/AlpinePXI-H990software.zip


Thanks man, I'll have to do the up-graded one in order to download that file. So I'll getadone after I put some fund in one of my a counts. Or better yet I'll send you my I.D. on rapid, it says you can send files to others that way.


----------



## empirecool8 (Jun 5, 2011)

how to connect using the PXA-h900 for windows 7?


----------



## nhng52 (Oct 6, 2009)

Can anybody can help!!! my h900 can not use auto time correction due to the pink noise it sound very small and the it would not lounder enough for selt test via mic. when i use RTA to test sound, all the sound above 16khz seems to be cut off and cannot cannot adjust by the EQ


----------



## ricky260784 (Feb 26, 2012)

anybody can help me with the software for pxa h900??? desperately need it. i already tried link above but it is no longer valid.  or could somebody please sent it via email. my email is [email protected] big thanks to everbody in this forum


----------



## ricky260784 (Feb 26, 2012)

anybody can help me with the software for pxa h900??? desperately need it. i already tried link above but it is no longer valid.  or could somebody please sent it via email. my email is [email protected] big thanks to everybody in this forum


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Did you get it or do you want me to send it to you?


----------



## ricky260784 (Feb 26, 2012)

I still didn't get it man.. Please send it to me? Many2 thanks to u sir..


----------



## tatuonline (Oct 22, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> Here, I uploaded both in my rapidshare account.
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/448903568/AlpinePXA-H900software.zip
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/448903973/AlpinePXI-H990software.zip


Hi, I tried to download the pxi-h990 soft and the link do not work. Could please upload it again or send it to me. [email protected]. TKS!!!


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks again


----------



## nomed (May 17, 2008)

I sorry for bumping the thread but is anyone can reupload H900 software?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

There you go, now in my Dropbox public folder for future use. 

RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE AS.


----------



## Mefisto_all (Dec 13, 2017)

Hallow.
I nead software to my procesor. I has broken rux nad somebody reset my pxa-h900. Please help
rob117 @ poczta.onet.pl please del spaces


----------



## MitchWolos (Aug 4, 2015)

Mefisto_all said:


> Hallow.
> I nead software to my procesor. I has broken rux nad somebody reset my pxa-h900. Please help
> rob117 @ poczta.onet.pl please del spaces


https://drive.google.com/open?id=17A005o76af6lyNMClag_iN8RpgsDfZbd

A few notes:
-The software doesn't read the configuration from the processor. It can only write. So, Be sure to save everything to files.

-Assign your rs232 to usb adapter to Com1

-Don't rapidly click things in the program. Give it time to think. It's ancient software 

Let me know if you have any questions


----------

